# nach kernel rebuild ne menge fehler

## deepblack

hi, ich hab es nu gestern endlich ma gschaft gentoo zu installieren, ok gefällt mir  :Smile: 

hab mir nach der install den 2.4.21-ac4 gebaut, soweit so gut, netzwerk alles lief. dann ging es an den sound und opensound wollte net. gut also hab ich mir gedacht probier ich mal die vanilla sources. 2.4.21. sagt getan, gemerged gebaut alles wunderbar, reboot.. netzwerkkarte ging net mehr, fehler in der /etc/devfsd.conf (oder wie se heißt) und in der /etc/modules glaub ich. insmod 8139too schmeißt auch nur fehler raus. ich meinen alten kernel wieder gebootet. genau das gleiche. nu bin ich ratlos. wollt net das ganze system neu installieren weil das kompilieren auf meinem 700mhz duron doch sau lange brauch..  :Neutral: 

hoffentlich hat da jemand eine idee und kann mir helfen.

danke schonmal

tschöö der deep

----------

## hopfe

Versuch den Vanilla-Kernel nochmal zu erstellen. Aktiviere diesmal aber alle Einträge für 8139*  im Kernel als Modul. Kann sein das es mit den 8139cp modul dann klappt. 

Wenn das hast kannst mit modprobe testen welcher der Treiber der richtige für deine Karte ist.

----------

## Beforegod

Vor allem versichere Dich das Du im Kernel unter File Systems das /dev FS aktiviert hast (mit der option "Mount at boot").

----------

## Sandlord

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Vor allem versichere Dich das Du im Kernel unter File Systems das /dev FS aktiviert hast (mit der option "Mount at boot").

 

Braucht man die "mount on Boot" option denn wirklich ?

Bei mir geht es auch ohne .... (und ich benutze devfs)

Gruss,

Sandlord

----------

## deepblack

nabend, also devfs mit mount at boot ist drin.

das 8139too als module, ich werd aber nochma schauen was mit dem anderen ist...

und meine konsole ist nun auch auf eng. layout.. das dürfte aber wohl das geringste problem sein  :Wink: 

----------

## hopfe

Hier findest du eine sehr gute Anleitung für die Lokalisierung.

----------

## deepblack

so hab gerade den vanilla nochma ne gebaut.. immer noch das gleiche.

8139too und 8139cp -> unresolved symboles wenn ich se mit insmod einbinden will. soundcore dagegen geht..

kann das irgendwie auch daran liegen das ich über nacht n emerge -u system gemacht hab, dann n neuen kernel gebaut hab und danach erst den reboot? oder muss ich nu das system neu installieren?

----------

## hopfe

Kannst du mal deine dmesg ausgaben Posten, viellicht hast du die Treiber auch direkt in den Kernel kompiliert?

----------

## deepblack

nein sind module, und neine die dmsg aushabe kann ich leider net posten..

netzwerk geht ja net unter linux, darum hab ich gerade windows laufen und abschreiben tu ich die dmesg sicher net  :Wink: 

aber das is doch echt verhext das das bei keinem kernel mehr läuft...

----------

## hopfe

Kann eVersuche mal die die gentoo-sourcen zu installieren. 

Damit wieder eine Netzwerkverbindung hast mußt du einfach mit der Live-Cd booten dann das ein chroot auf deine Umgebung machen , und dann das entsprechende emerge absetzen.

----------

## deepblack

so habs laufen, aber nur halb, also erst waren alsa module im weg in der modules.conf die sind nu raus, dann hab ich 8139too mit modprobe geladen, insmod ging net.. 

tja und dann per hand netsearch oder wie das ding in /etc/init.d heißt gestartet.. naja nu hab ich wieder n netz..

aber oss geht net.. der überprüft den kernel, meiner is mit gcc-3.2.2 gebaut und deren dinger mit 2.x oder so  :Sad: ( muss aber opensound am laufen haben und insmod damit das beim booten geht..

----------

